# TSG21: Bing! Tweet! Google! Help!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Brian, and Dan discuss Microsoft Bing contraversies, Apple blocking Google Voice, and the future of 911 texting._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty one of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Consumer Electronics Show (CES)
http://www.cesweb.org/

Bing vs Google - Blind Search
http://blindsearch.fejus.com/

Bing Search
http://www.bing.com/

Is Bing censoring questions about Microsoft?
http://www.chicagostyleseo.com/2009/06/is-bing-censoring-questions-about-microsoft/

Google Voice
http://voice.google.com/

Apple Is Growing Rotten To The Core: Official Google Voice App Blocked From App Store
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/27/apple-is-growing-rotten-to-the-core-and-its-likely-atts-fault/

Twitter, Facebook attack targeted one user 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/850209-twitter-facebook-attack-targeted-one.html

Iowa 911 Call Center Becomes First to Accept Texts
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/849497-iowa-911-call-center-becomes.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

